# Packed and ready to go!



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

Just know I'll have forgotten something!!!! set off Friday at 4pm. hoping to be at the newplace (which I havent seen yet!!) for Monday at the latest. Anyone travelling thru France or Spain keep a look out for me - a BIG black landrover with a box trailer on the back - give me a hoot or a flash when you come past me, i'll be driving like a grandad cos of the weight....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sparkplug said:


> Just know I'll have forgotten something!!!! set off Friday at 4pm. hoping to be at the newplace (which I havent seen yet!!) for Monday at the latest. Anyone travelling thru France or Spain keep a look out for me - a BIG black landrover with a box trailer on the back - give me a hoot or a flash when you come past me, i'll be driving like a grandad cos of the weight....



Good luck hun, it'll be nice to have you in the next village with your expertise LOL!!! 

DRIVE CAREFULLY!! and if you need anything when you arrive gis a shout on here, like I say you're not too far from us, we're in La Alqueria

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sparkplug said:


> Just know I'll have forgotten something!!!! set off Friday at 4pm. hoping to be at the newplace (which I havent seen yet!!) for Monday at the latest. Anyone travelling thru France or Spain keep a look out for me - a BIG black landrover with a box trailer on the back - give me a hoot or a flash when you come past me, i'll be driving like a grandad cos of the weight....


Good Luck. Hope your new life works out for you and that you like the house that you haven't seen yet (??!!??)


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Good Luck. Hope your new life works out for you and that you like the house that you haven't seen yet (??!!??)


seen pics of it so not going into it totally blind! was supposed to be going to Alhaurin but instead going to velez rubio!
big difference in distance and a lot less expats out there I bet.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

sparkplug said:


> Just know I'll have forgotten something!!!! set off Friday at 4pm. hoping to be at the newplace (which I havent seen yet!!) for Monday at the latest. Anyone travelling thru France or Spain keep a look out for me - a BIG black landrover with a box trailer on the back - give me a hoot or a flash when you come past me, i'll be driving like a grandad cos of the weight....


good luck matey and u will need it if u see a silver picasso with a blonde behind the wheel. drive in the nearest ditch safer that way


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Good luck marra. Just gan canny on the roads.



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> good luck matey and u will need it if u see a silver picasso with a blonde behind the wheel. drive in the nearest ditch safer that way



shame we cant use expletives on here sometimes!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sparkplug said:


> Just know I'll have forgotten something!!!! set off Friday at 4pm. hoping to be at the newplace (which I havent seen yet!!) for Monday at the latest. Anyone travelling thru France or Spain keep a look out for me - a BIG black landrover with a box trailer on the back - give me a hoot or a flash when you come past me, i'll be driving like a grandad cos of the weight....


 Did you make it??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I hope he does come back to us, there've been a few who've made the move and we dont ever here from them again!!! And to me, thats the interesting and probably the most informative bit. The getting here and the first few days/weeks after arriving

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

The disappearance probably has a lot to do with trying to get telefonica to sort out the internet! It took us weeks to sort out and now I've seen the bills, I wish I'd not bothered!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

lynn said:


> The disappearance probably has a lot to do with trying to get telefonica to sort out the internet! It took us weeks to sort out and now I've seen the bills, I wish I'd not bothered!


I couldn't believe the extortionate amount I was expected to pay in the CR and Spain for internet. So I decided to abandon telefonica and use one of those companies that supply internet without telefonica,monthly price 34 euro instead of 70 euro we were paying telefonica. We use Skype so didn't need the landline.
I phoned telefonica to cancel the contract and they asked why - I told them and after some haggling they dropped the monthly price to 30 euros inc. IVA, internet and free calls throughout Spain. A reduction of 40 euros, just like that!!
So0 I suggest you try that, Lynn.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I couldn't believe the extortionate amount I was expected to pay in the CR and Spain for internet. So I decided to abandon telefonica and use one of those companies that supply internet without telefonica,monthly price 34 euro instead of 70 euro we were paying telefonica. We use Skype so didn't need the landline.
> I phoned telefonica to cancel the contract and they asked why - I told them and after some haggling they dropped the monthly price to 30 euros inc. IVA, internet and free calls throughout Spain. A reduction of 40 euros, just like that!!
> So0 I suggest you try that, Lynn.



Who were you going to use?


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Good luck marra. Just gan canny on the roads.
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


LOL went dead canny on the roads and still lost a wheel! - complete hub and everything! spent 2 days trying to work out how to get the bloody thing to the destination. managed it at 40mph for about 1100km.......


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

sparkplug said:


> LOL went dead canny on the roads and still lost a wheel! - complete hub and everything! spent 2 days trying to work out how to get the bloody thing to the destination. managed it at 40mph for about 1100km.......


So everything went nice & smoothly then




Doggy


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I hope he does come back to us, there've been a few who've made the move and we dont ever here from them again!!! And to me, thats the interesting and probably the most informative bit. The getting here and the first few days/weeks after arriving
> 
> Jo xxx


Made it jo! only taken me a week to recuperate from the journey after I actually arrived!
Lets just say the pictures I was sent are of a property taken about 4 years ago............ 
Before the damp,burglars, holes in the roof etc appeared........

Iḿ here now and will be staying for good... Anyone fancy a job??????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sparkplug said:


> Made it jo! only taken me a week to recuperate from the journey after I actually arrived!
> Lets just say the pictures I was sent are of a property taken about 4 years ago............
> Before the damp,burglars, holes in the roof etc appeared........
> 
> Iḿ here now and will be staying for good... Anyone fancy a job??????


So glad you made it!!!!!! Cold isnt it, altho todays picking up nicely, I even sat outside and had a cigarette in the sunshine earlier and it was actually quite hot!!!

Where abouts are you?? Cos you were moving somewhere near me werent you??

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Who were you going to use?


Sorry for late reply, just noticed this.
The company is called Mercury. They would have installed an aerial so I presume the connection would have been ASDL?
The telefonica connection wasn't needed, anyway.


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> So glad you made it!!!!!! Cold isnt it, altho todays picking up nicely, I even sat outside and had a cigarette in the sunshine earlier and it was actually quite hot!!!
> 
> Where abouts are you?? Cos you were moving somewhere near me werent you??
> 
> Jo xxx


Originally I was moving to Alhaurin el Grande to stay with friends, Ended up just outside Velez Rubio....Long and sad story of pictures not showing the real condition of a property!

Todays been lovely! Tuesday night was so so cold - the snow was coming past the window horizontally and at its coldest was -6 thru the night. Couldnt get the doors open on the car the next morning cos the seals had frozen to the door.


----------

